# Schwarzer Bildschirm



## TheDuke123 (7. Juli 2006)

Sodele, der Rechner meiner Mutter ist durchgebrannt.

Symptome:
Man drückt den Startknopf, das Netzteil bleibt erstaunlich schwach und leise in der Leistung, die Lüfter von Grafikkarte, CPU-Kühler und eben Netzteil funktionieren jedoch. 
Die beiden Lichter für Energie und Ladevorgang bleiben, aber durchweg am Leuchten.
Die Laufwerk-Kompenenten (CD-Rom, DVD-Rom und 3,5 Floppy) springen gar nicht an, da kein Bootvorgang erfolgt.
Der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz, es erfolgt kein obligatorischer Piep-Ton

Suche nach Fehlerquelle:
Zuerst vermutete ich einen Ausfall des Netzteils, da es gestern Nacht sehr stark gewitterte, ich aber keine Blitze hörte, sah, geschweige denn gespürt hatte. Also habe ich schnell das 360W durch ein 200-240W ersetzt, nicht für den Dauerbetrieb, sondern lediglich zum Test - nichts veränderte sich.
Also überprüfte ich noch einmal alle Stecker und saugte den Staub ab und das auch an allen Kontaktstellen. Dabei viel mir auf, dass das alte Netzteil stark verschmorrt roch, aber da das "Neue" ja auch nicht funktionierte nahm ich lediglich an, dass es sich um verkokelten Staub handelte.
Anschließend nahm ich alle Kompenenten vom Netz und startete ohne alles nur mit CPU.
Kein Fehlerton! Alles blieb unverändert.

Lösung...?
Nun kann es ja nicht mehr viel sein. Nur noch CPU und Mainboard (oder vllt eben doch Netzteil). Es sieht für mich aber alles nach durchgebranntem Mainboard aus, aber warum funktionieren dann noch die Lüfter aller Komponente die ans Mainboard gedockt werden. Ihre Energiezufuhr läuft nicht über seperate Kabel sondern vom Mainboard aus.

Bitte hilfe

Edit: Was mir eben noch in den Sinn kommt: Kann es auch an der MB - Batterie liegen? Ich hatte vorher mit dem Rechner schon mehrfach Probleme, weil nach dem Boot bzw. längerer Ruhephase des Rechners die Windowsuhr nicht stimmte bzw. einfach zu schnell / zu langsam lief?


----------



## Dimenson (8. Juli 2006)

Tach erstmal.

Die Sache ist die, es kann an sovielen Sachen liegen.
Ich vermute stark das es nicht dein Mainboard ist, sondern eher der Ram oder CPU.

MB Batterie: mhhh, denke ich auch weniger.
Mainboard : kann sein, Stormzufuhr muss ja nicht unterbrochen sein wenn das Mainboard einen Schuss hat.


----------

